# NOTICE- Sharpening Service Price Changes



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2015)

We have just updated our knife sharpening service pricing prior to opening the service back up again. The demand for our services has been rather overwhelming lately, and i was faced with a choice of either raising prices or just flat out declining more work. We have opted to raise our prices, which hopefully will allow me to be able to spend more quality time on sharpening, while slightly reducing the overall workload. You can see our new pricing here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/about-knife-sharpening/


----------



## chinacats (Feb 22, 2015)

Prices seem very fair. Does this mean you are back to taking knives for sharpening?
Cheers


----------



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2015)

almost... i want to complete everything that is here waiting before i touch anything new, out of courtesy to the people that have been extremely patient with me.


----------



## Vesteroid (Feb 22, 2015)

How does one go about getting in line to have the knives he purchased from you, plus a few others worked up to new?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2015)

just bug me as soon as we open up the service again. Honestly, i've never had to deal with the kind of demand we have right now, so the way we're dealing with it is all just kind of crazy, but i feel very strongly about getting the work done that people are waiting for (some for quite some time despite me quoting them less time) before taking anything new.


----------

